# Cost of electricity with trickle charger



## sue105 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi newbie here,

I wonder if someone can help? We've started to use a trickle charger during the last month and our electric seems to have increased by £25 this month alone!!  

Surely that's not right? Does anyone know how much running a trickle charger should cost?

Any advice gratefully received.

Sue


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Assuming that there is nothing of any consequence drawing a charge from the battery, then the cost would be very small indeed - pence rather than pounds.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No way is a trickle charger going to cost that much to run!!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Roughly speaking, a 12V charger with an output of 10A will consume 150watts of power at full output, so that will give you 6.5 hours of running at full output for one electricity unit.

A trickle charger of, say, 1.5A output will consume 25watts of power at full output which will give you 40 hours of running at full output for one electricity unit.

So your charger is not the culprit.

Winter nights, using lighting etc longer each day, these are the main causes, unless you have electric heating as well, which will take a lot more in the winter months.

Peter


Peter


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Electricity charges have just gone up. Could this be the culprit?

Alan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

For £9.99 you can buy a plug in consumption meter from Lidl or Aldi.
It will give instant watts consumption, accumulated watts and cost.
Very handy for all sorts of checks.

Ray.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Theres a direct calculation you can do but for £25 to be used IN A YEAR you would need to be paying 20 pence per killowatt hour (find the rate on your leccy bill) and the tricke charger would be using about 15watts!!!

As they use about 1 watt max on trickle and 4-6 watts on full charge theres something else using your electricity or the unit is vastly inefficient

Phill


----------



## sue105 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies. I did ask my supplier for a new consumption meter back in November when the other stopped working but to date I haven't received anything!

I know that prices have gone up but I thought that was back in Oct/Nov (when it rose significantly then too!)

We really can't think of any other reason why it's increased so much - we're not there during the day so unless the cats are using all the electrical appliances while we're out......we need to do some further investigations! (and get a new consumption meter!)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

A few years ago I used to advise customers that 100watts (24 hours a day) cost about £25 a year.
No doubt it's more now :roll:


----------

